# Vex FL-8, FL-12, FL-18, FL-20 Differences?



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

First of all, I'm strickly a hard water fisherman. When the soft water comes, I'm backpacking the Appalachians in Pennsylvania & West Virginia.

I'm rapidly becoming a convert to electronic ice fishing. My first experience with a Vex was last season. I'm giving them a very serious look. I've pondered between the Vex's & Marcum's and have set my sights on Vex. 

What are the differences between them? WHAT ARE YOUR EXPERIENCES WITH THE FL-8 VS THE HIGHER END MODELS?

Is the price differences between the low end model and top end model justification in catches? 

What do you recommend for this electronically challenged hard water guy?


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I've got the FL-8 and see no reason for me to upgrade at this point,it does everything I need it to do. It's an upgrade for me from the old silent-sixty I have. Don't think you can go wrong with any of them,I'd be lost without one!


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

FL-8 -- No zoom feature , really good basic machine , older technology
FL-18 -- Can zoom bottom six foot. Zoom feature is really nice for bottom
hugging fish.
Fl-12 -- No zoom feature , newer technology
FL-20 -- 6 foot and 12 foot zoom feature , newer technology


If you understand whats going on
here, Thats 75 % of all you
need to know.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Go to the vexilar website. They should have videos there for you to watch them in action. www.vexilar.com


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

The higher end versions, fl-18 and fl20 have low power modes for shallow water. I have an fl-18se Genz pack and love it. If you're willing to spend the cash, go for the gusto. I would recommend the fl-20 ultra pack. All the options, newest technology and about 100.00 difference from the low models. Gander in Sheffield had all the models and the ultra was running $459.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Icejohn, PM sent.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

FL-8 is the cheapest model and it will definately put more fish in your shanty! I've only used one a few times and can't believe the difference it makes. I'm pretty much a noobie to the ice fishing world (3 seasons) and can't justify spending up to $200 or more for the higher end models. They work!


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

I just purchased a Marcum LX-3tc for X-mas!! I haven't used it yet, but I'm really excited to try it out. I'd be wasting my time writing down all the specs, so here's the website!! 
http://www.marcumtech.com/products/product_detail.php?ProdSKU=10701&ProdCat1=1


----------



## true2plue (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh yeah!! Here's a thread from a forum that Krustydawg sent me before I purchased my Marcum. It goes over some of the differences between Vexilar and Marcum flashers, which one would suit your needs etc. The forum is currently down, so check back later because it truly will help when it's decision time!! http://www.fishingminnesota.com/for...=601435&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=&fpart=1


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Vexilar came out with an S-Cable for the older models.This reduces the power outage in shallower waters so you can tell difference between the weeds and fish.I had about 30 units on hand at the beginning of December and played with the newer units some.The only thing I don't care for is the flatscreens on the FL-12 & 20 aren't protected very well and are subject to getting scratched or cracked easily.I personally own an FL-18 Ultra and won't leave home without it..........Mark


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I like the flat screen . When it snows or rains nothing is retained inside that blocks your view. I realize the mag screen or fishing inside shanty would do same thing. But I always preferred fishing outside unless it is super bitter.

FL 20 also has a nice feature for night fishing a subdued light. Lets face it though any of the vexes or marcums will do the job. That is find and help catch fish. Marcums you get a little more bang for your buck. But as long as Vexilars have served me and with no problems .Its hard for me to consider any other brand. I have fished with other people that used Marcums and I see nothing wrong with them.

I have used the FL -8 then upgraded to th FL -18 and once again to the FL-20. If they come out with another upgrade. I would probably jump on that too. Biggest thing though is learn to use them. I have seen other guys using them with the gain turned all the way up. Filling their screen with useless info. Really no excuse as Vex packs a DVD on how to set-up.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks guys for your insights, experiences and comments. It's sincerely appreciated.

Cheers and fuller buckets!!!


----------

